
Measuring Point Inflation on HackerNews - zitterbewegung
https://medium.com/@zitterbewegung/measuring-point-inflation-c88c325bf090#.vho8dit74
======
zitterbewegung
Hi, I wrote this blog post if you have any questions / issues you can respond
to me here.

